
Show HN: Unroll Twitter threads for easy reading - jrmgx
https://tttthreads.com/?hn
======
jrmgx
I made this new service called Thread Reader that given a first tweet from a
twitter thread will return a carefully designed web page with the full
Tweetstorm unrolled.

It comes with two "bots" \- one that answer people who mention "@tttthreads
unroll" replying to the first tweet of a threads and give them a link to the
unrolled story \- the second that search twitter for "#threads" and check if
it is a valid thread (> 5 tweets) and if so post a unrolled version back to
the author (limited to a few post per hour to avoid to be too spammy)

The stack is good old LAMP using the PHP silex micro framework and of course
Twitter API

